# Chance 1st haircut



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

My baby got his first haircut ever!!!
... Due to the summer and warmer days approaching I had decided to cut his hair a bit shorter. Oh boy was I surprised after picking him up at the groomers.
 I didn't even recognize him,
They cut it extremely short like a poodle ( no offense to the poodles)
But oh how I miss my teddy bear, I am already counting down the days hours and minutes for it to grow back.

Urgh what an experience I tell you.

How long ?how long?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Depending on how short you got him, mine within a week start to look like their fluffy self if I get it done short (aka 1/10"). In winter they get cut to 3/8" because they grow out so fast. 

My big thing is the face. I hate it when they make their faces look different. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I felt the same way after Nado's first haircut. It was hard to be polite to the groomers because I was so shocked. It started to look more shaggy is just a few days as the blow dry wore off. It took several weeks to start resembling his old self though.


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Meredith said:


> I felt the same way after Nado's first haircut. It was hard to be polite to the groomers because I was so shocked. It started to look more shaggy is just a few days as the blow dry wore off. It took several weeks to start resembling his old self though.




Yes!.... Now that I think about it I feel bad about the groomer because I'm sure he read the look on my face.
But he completely tried to change his look!... He even tried to give him a "schnauzer" look 
Urgh my poor baby.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think most of us have been traumatized by a groomer at one time or another. You get used to it sooner than you might think and short is so much easier to care for.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I swapped my 2 hairy teddy fur balls for 2 poodley x schnauzers bald skinny dogs yesterday!


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Tinman said:


> I swapped my 2 hairy teddy fur balls for 2 poodley x schnauzers bald skinny dogs yesterday!




They sound just like mine! Lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Believe me it grows fast! Molly goes every 2 months so it gets pretty expensive


----------

